# Cleaning coffee from household carpet



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm turning to my fellow OCD'ers to help me out. Recently had new carpets and well.......... accidents happen with a newborn baby about *

Other half spilled a full cup of coffee (something we seem to now consume a lot of - go figure) on the carpet.

Already used some APC and a wet vac which has removed most of it but it's still there.

Any suggestions on products to get the last of it?

Thanks

Matty


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

When one of wife's friends knocked over a coffee on our carpet I used a steam cleaner and it got rid of the stains really well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

ncd said:


> When one of wife's friends knocked over a coffee on our carpet I used a steam cleaner and it got rid of the stains really well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Good shout, I'll give it a shot


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

I've used Adams carpet and upholstery cleaner to good effect on some stains - make up , tea etc 
Was very impressed at what it got out as they had been there sometime and that was just sprayed and rubbed by hand with a cloth


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

got mine from aldi, works on coffee tea and whatever it was in the boot carpet of the volvo, less than £5 a bottle and for me worked better than car specific ones on the cars carpeting


----------

